# Thailand postal services?



## wesleylyr (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi there everyone, i tried to research about thailands post couriers but i cant find any except Thailand Post. Could anyone advise me whether there are other *local *postal couriers? Thanks !!!


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Thai post offices offer EMS service.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

DHL, TNT, UPS all are available, but as MWeiga said: Thai postal service is pretty good and upon request and not very expensive the EMS service is splendid.


----------

